# Cask Ale Yeast (whitelabs Equiv) ?



## Doc (5/10/04)

The Wyeast 1026 British Cask Ale yeast has been getting some great reviews from Jayse lately.
Does anyone know if the WLP005 British Ale yeast is a close equivalent ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Bobby (5/10/04)

not the answer you were looking for, but i love this yeast great all rounder.
i used it with an esb fresh wort amber ale, it turned out great. if anyone is looking for quick and easy beer this is great.
make it to 19L though.


----------



## jayse (5/10/04)

Hi doc,
Can't find what the exact whitelabs strain equivalant is ATM or even if there is one.
HBA sell the JPA ingredients as a kit with everything you need and packed that with wlp002 but reading the specs on 002 i think it would finish a bit to high as is with most yeast you'll finish these beers around 1.018-21 or so anyway so you would'nt what a low attenuating yeast or you'll be up around 1.025.
Reading through the JPA thread a little again and looking at a white labs chart it looks like wlp005 would be the closest you could get to the wyeast 1026.
Saying this though i don't think its is the same strain or anything though.
If you really do want cask ale yeast dave at goliaths has the big activator packs of it for $17. I know a bit pricey but believe me its worth every cent.

Anyway it does look like some of the hard core brewers on HBA are recomending using wlp005 if you can't get wyeast 1026 for the JPA.

Anyway i would go straight to the goliaths online brewshop and put your order in for a pack of cask ale. B) 

I have done almost all my favourite ale recipes with the 1026 and they all have come up really really good, actually better than really good, they have come up exactly how i like them.  

Jayse


----------



## Doc (5/10/04)

Thanks Jayse,

Ordered stuff from Goliaths this morning, but didn't see 1026 on the website :-(
Should have asked specifically.

Will put it in my next order.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## chiller (5/10/04)

Hi Doc,

From my tastings of a few beers done by the guys here in Adelaide these are my observations.

1026 -- Very balanced neither malt or hop driven -- slight malt dryness apparent.

WLP 005 Very balanced neither malt or hop driven -- slight malt sweetness apparent.


The yeasts are very similar and react nicely to additional gypsum in the brew water.


Steve


----------



## jgriffin (5/10/04)

Quick question on this topic.

Any opinions on what Whitelabs yeast to substitute for wyeast 1028? I'm thinking wlp005, 002, or maybe even 004.


----------



## Doc (5/10/04)

jgriffin said:


> Quick question on this topic.
> 
> Any opinions on what Whitelabs yeast to substitute for wyeast 1028? I'm thinking wlp005, 002, or maybe even 004.


 jgriffin,

Check the Frequently requested links Pinned topic in the Resources section.
Under yeasts there should be a link to a topic where is a comparison document done a while back with Wyeast vs White Labs.

Beers,
Doc


----------

